# Barbeque Grills at Harborside at Atlantis



## Steve Hank (Apr 26, 2006)

Does anyone know if they have BBQ Grills at Harborside for the guests use?  With the absence of a true oven, this would be a need for us.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## vic714 (Apr 26, 2006)

Steve Hank said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if they have BBQ Grills at Harborside for the guests use?  With the absence of a true oven, this would be a need for us.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve



Good question. I have been so use to having one when we visit WMH I really missed it when we didn't have one when we were at Vistana Villages last month.

Now if we can only snag a res. through SVN to visit Harborside.:whoopie: 

Victor


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 26, 2006)

I have been there three times (4th trip coming up!) and I have NEVER seen a BBQ grill anywhere, nor do I know where they'd even put them.  

They do have a convection oven in all villas.


----------



## tsl (Apr 26, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> I have been there three times (4th trip coming up!) and I have NEVER seen a BBQ grill anywhere, nor do I know where they'd even put them.
> 
> They do have a convection oven in all villas.




We didn't see any when we were there and we looked b/c ate in several nights.  I totally agree that they need some.  Maybe the owners should take this up..............


----------



## bigeyes1 (Apr 26, 2006)

I'll chime in, too.  We didn't see any BBQ grills during our stay, either.  Sad, isn't it??


----------



## JLB (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## gmarine (Apr 26, 2006)

No BBQ grills at Harborside.


----------

